# A tăia în carne vie



## Denny Persan

Hi ,

What is this slang in Romanian language :  cineva se taie carne vie ? 

Thank you 

Denny


----------



## farscape

Hey Denny Persan 

The expresion is *a tăia în carne vie* and it means _to cut to the bone_ (literally _to cut (in) the flesh_) or _to take extreme measures_. I hope you came across it in a context where it's used as a figure of speech 

Best,
.


----------



## Denny Persan

farscape said:


> Hey Denny Persan
> 
> The expresion is *a tăia în carne vie* and it means _to cut to the bone_ (literally _to cut (in) the flesh_) or _to take extreme measures_. I hope you came across it in a context where it's used as a figure of speech
> 
> Best,
> .



Thanks a lot . I saw it on TV Antena 2 

Denny


----------



## Radrook

Denny Persan said:


> Thanks a lot . I saw it on TV Antena 2
> 
> Denny



How was it used in the sentence?


----------

